# WSUS Installation error.



## yadhutony (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello,
This is my first experiment with WSUS. I tried to install WSUS through server manager on Server 2008R2. But during the installation process I got an error like below:

****The WSUS administration console was unable to connect to the WSUS Server via the remote API. 
Verify that the Update Services service, IIS and SQL are running on the server. If the problem persists, try restarting IIS, SQL, and the Update Services Service.*
*The WSUS administration console has encountered an unexpected error. This may be a transient error; try restarting the administration console. If this error persists, 
Try removing the persisted preferences for the console by deleting the wsus file under %appdata%\Microsoft\MMC\.
System.IO.IOException -- Authentication failed because the remote party has closed the transport stream.
Source System
Stack Trace: at System.Net.Security.SslState.StartReadFrame(Byte[] buffer, Int32 readBytes, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest) at System.Net.Security.SslState.StartReceiveBlob(Byte[] buffer, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest) at System.Net.Security.SslState.ForceAuthentication(Boolean receiveFirst, Byte[] buffer, AsyncProtocolRequest asyncRequest) at System.Net.Security.SslState.ProcessAuthentication(LazyAsyncResult lazyResult) at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.runTryCode(Object userData) at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.RuntimeHelpers.ExecuteCodeWithGuaranteedCleanup(TryCode code, CleanupCode backoutCode, Object userData) at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state) at System.Net.TlsStream.ProcessAuthentication(LazyAsyncResult result) at System.Net.TlsStream.Write(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size) at System.Net.PooledStream.Write(Byte[] buffer, Int32 offset, Int32 size) at System.Net.ConnectStream.WriteHeaders(Boolean async)
** this exception was nested inside of the following exception **
System.Net.WebException -- The underlying connection was closed: An unexpected error occurred on a send.
Source Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration
Stack Trace: at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration.AdminProxy.CreateUpdateServer(Object[] args) at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Administration.AdminProxy.GetUpdateServer(String serverName, Boolean useSecureConnection, Int32 portNumber) at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.AdminApiAccess.AdminApiTools.GetUpdateServer(String serverName, Boolean useSecureConnection, Int32 portNumber) at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Scope.ServerSummaryScopeNode.GetUpdateServer(PersistedServerSettings settings) at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Scope.ServerSummaryScopeNode.ConnectToServer() at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Scope.ServerSummaryScopeNode.ConnectToServerAndPopulateNode(Boolean connectingServerToConsole) at Microsoft.UpdateServices.UI.SnapIn.Scope.ServerSummaryScopeNode.OnExpandFromLoad(SyncStatus status)****

When I check the event viewer it is asking to restart IIS and WSUS services to solve the issue. I did the same but still I can't access the WSUS admin console and configuration wizards. Kindly help me.


----------

